# Getting back your "swagger"



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

I feel that I'm about 90% recovered, but I find myself frustrated with one thing; re-socializing. I remember before DP being suave, and seductive. I was totally confident in myself. While I was having my bout with DP I became robotic. My movements, facial expression, and even how I talked was very rigid. Now I want my "swagger" back. I'm confused on how to get it back. The confidence isn't there, I think. How can I build my social confidence? Do I go out and practice hitting on girls? Do I try to manipulate store clerks into giving me a discount?

I would really like to hear other people's opinions on how to get it back, or if you HAVE gotten it back, what did you do.

Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

for me, it just came back. being complimented helped. i remember right when i first started recovering, the girl at starbucks hit on me. hot barista+flirting=confidence.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah Tommy. You sounded vibrant on the phone. It's like it's been so long that I can't remember how to talk. I just want to get that smoothness back.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I miss feeling smart, confident, and well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

It's still there. You never lost it. Love yourself and eat well, sleep well, have fun and don't worry about it. Exercise can boost confidence. Do what you love and be positive and you'll find you have instant confidence and sex appeal. Also smile at people because that it's one of the most attractive things you can do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Laura. I plan to start at the gym again tomorrow. My confidence is coming in waves. I think maybe I do need to just forget about TRYING to get it back and just let it come. I think I am going to practice with hitting on girls tho. This is not for being a player. I just want my ex who is pregnant with my child back. I definitely need that confidence to do that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Tried talking to a waitress about her nail polish today. It was so forced. She responded well at first but I couldn't keep it going. I think I just didn't really care to flirt with her.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Weird coincidence, I was listening to "DJ D vs Nitrogenics - Melodic Art" Which has a sample from Tropic Thunder where Tom Cruise says all those awesome lines like "I want you to take a big step back, and literally FCUK your own face" and "You better call the united nations to keep me from massacring you" at the same time as I saw your picture, and you look like Tom Cruise. I bet that will help with the ladies.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking similar to Tom Cruise I mean. You?re probably better off not saying those lines to girls.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I've just seen your picture and your good looking. Is your ex the kind of person you can be open with? Or do you feel awkward talking to her?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

At the moment I feel awkward. If I could just be me, I think there would be no problem here. I dont want to look like Tom Cruise  I will post more pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Let her come to you


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw your new pictures and the album of the baseball field is partly why I want to move to Canada. Canada is so beautiful. It really does suck monkeyballs that you have to be "exceptional in your field of work" or marry a canadian to get in. Im seriously gonna have to find a Canadian female that needs a roommate and pay her to let me marry her hehe.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I could also become "exceptional in my field of work" but that would take like 5 years. But this thread isnt about me, sorry. Carry on!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of those pictures were taken in a little town called Oshawa, Ontario. I'm sure if you google it, you will find that that city isn't even an ideal place to live.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Where are these pictures then? I wanna see! :lol:


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

When I started a very low dose of Klonopin in Mid September I noticed that I had made about twenty five friends in a short period of time. Getting my swagger back was a huge lift for me, people got to see a realer me for the first time in seven years. I am getting there with the ladies lol even though I am still a little bit numbed and lost.

Depersonalization/Derealization has prevented me from getting my first girlfriend (im 18 in college), funny thing is I am a great looking guy, the problem is I always look angry and lost, also flaws in my personality (fixed it). Seven years is how long I have been locked up in this prison, now I am starting to feel like I am on the route to recovery.


----------

